# Lift Kit & Plowing



## Nuth (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi all. I'm looking to put in a 3" lift on my CTD. I've also read quite a few threads/posts regarding Timbrens and the benefit with regards to plowing with the heavy duty CTD. Can you install Timbrens on a lifted truck?


----------



## Nuth (Jul 13, 2005)

ermmm.. I don't intend to plow commercially, so I'm not sure why this was moved. I more concerned on using Timbrens with a lift kit and plowing. Can anyone shed some light for me? Thanks!


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

I doubt if the timbrens will help at all since they usually go in place of the factory bump stop and dont start working untill you load the front suspension. with the axle being 3" farther away from the bump stop you would have to overlaod the front quite heavily before you get close to the timbrens.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

No, you cannot install Timbrens on a lifted truck- direct from the manufacturer. You need a spacer to install them with the leveling spacers for the CTD's- also direct from manufacturer


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

I`ve got a 96 1500 ram shortbed witha 7.5 fisher plow. Timbrens in the front and a 3" lift. I ordered spacers from Timbren. They come in 1/2 or 1" thick disks. I installed 1 inch and a 1/2. Works fine.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

danno said:


> I`ve got a 96 1500 ram shortbed witha 7.5 fisher plow. Timbrens in the front and a 3" lift. I ordered spacers from Timbren. They come in 1/2 or 1" thick disks. I installed 1 inch and a 1/2. Works fine.


When I spoke to tech support at Timbren they said no. I have heard of a couple of people useing the spacers, but Tech support also said the timbren should bein contact with the axle at all times, even unloaded and we all know a couple of vehicles that it doesn't touch unloaded.


----------



## Nuth (Jul 13, 2005)

sounds like I should give Timbrens a call. Thanks for the input and advice all


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

i have a o4 ram 2500 hemi 
after i installed a 2" leveling lift on the front
i noticed the plow doesnt sit level when angled all the way
also changed the attack angle . ill be removing the bushing for this season


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

justme- said:


> Tech support also said the timbren should bein contact with the axle at all times


on the newer Dodges they average ½-¾" away from touching the frame and having that much of a gap is ok, another cheap trick that I dont really recomend but it does work is getting some hocky pucks and longer bolts,... drill through the hockey puck and bolt the timbren down using the hockey puck as a spacer


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

Whats the best way of attaching the spacers on a 96 1500 ? The axle has only a flat area in that spot.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

on second generation dodge you have to weld a bracket on before using timbrens

john


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

CARDOCTOR said:


> on second generation dodge you have to weld a bracket on before using timbrens
> 
> john


I assume you mean on the axle for the spacer. There is no need to weld brackets for normal installation. Why not put the spacer between the timbren and the bump stop cup?(at the top)


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

The cup is welded to the frame. I see no area where the rubber spacer would fit up there. I think the bracket idea is the best on the axle. What would the bracket look like to hold the rubber spacers? A "cup" type or maybe welding a "shaft" on top of the flat area of the axle. The spacers have a metal center hole that would fit on to the shaft.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

The timbren sits on the rim of the cup, not in it as the bump stop did, so why not the spacer on the rim of the cup then the timbren on the spacer??


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

The bumper stops that are on my 96 is a "cup" . The bumper stops have to be "popped out" and the timbrens compressed in. That`s how Dodges are fitted with them.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Why don't you get rid of the lift kit springs and install some springs for an 3500 diesel, like #47-#48( the # on the springs) you woun't need the timmbrens (bump stops on steroids) any more.
I did, got 2 1/2 of lift with an 1inch of drop with the plow mounted.
Do a search for this topic has been covered before in the dodge section.
Woops !!:waving: I see you have an coal burner!! what springs do you have installed now? spring rate? lift kit springs are usually soft with long travel, not very good for plowing..


----------

